# 28 weeks and baby can come any day



## bumps_a_daisy

Hi 
Ive been advised to come here from some lovely ladies in third tri -showing the love-

so heres my story 

Monday last week i was rushed into hospital felt stupid because i thought i just peed myself:nope: had a swab done turned positive......my waters had broke :( 

Had my first steroid in my bum cheek -ouch-
and a GCT fitted to monitor my little foot, my blood pressure was high and had a high temp.
i was told i would be kept in for 48 hours to kick start my anti biotics, to get my second steroid but also to keep an eye on me and baby.
I was taken up to the ward with all the other mummys and within a hour my stomach felt so tight and bloated the mid wife told me i was going into labour and baby was very distressed :(

So i was whisked down to labour ward and in intensive care to get a drip to stop the contractions and morfine(sorry dunno how to spell it)
My blood pressure went right down as well as my pulse but temp went right up to be honest i cant remember anything apart from seeing my mum and OH crying. 
My mum told me that the baby doctor came down and said things arent good baby is very distressed and heart beat was fading at times :cry: and that they dont think it would last the next 48 hours. i kept going into labour but stopped within a hour or so.
But it was a fighter we both were very ill my blood sugar went right up because of the drip, we got out of the 48 hours 'high risk' time and were told i could return to the ward -yay-

I was in the ward for 5 more days still going in and out of contractions and baby done a little poo inside me yuck. 

I was observed up till Monday morning but told i could go home. though looks like baby will come any day. and my waters can break at second (Now im scared to sneeze or cough) 

So until then Im getting a scan every two weeks, bloods twice a week. urine sampled twice a week and been told to avoid taking baths, swimming, sex. 
But after i have a pee i have ALOT of discharge.....is that normal.




Im sure ive missed things out but if anyone has any advice please could you IM me. Im very scared and just wanting to save my baby any more distress. 

PS its a girl :):):):):)


----------



## A3my

So sorry to hear what you've been through. I cant offer advice from a personal perspective but I was a nurse on SCBU/NICU for 6 years and wanted to say that I'm sure your baby will be in very safe hands if she does come early. She will most likely be very poorly but they can do wonderful things in SCBU these days so stay positive. Sounds like you have lots of support from your mum and OH too so that good. x x x :hugs::hugs:


----------



## bumps_a_daisy

A3my said:


> So sorry to hear what you've been through. I cant offer advice from a personal perspective but I was a nurse on SCBU/NICU for 6 years and wanted to say that I'm sure your baby will be in very safe hands if she does come early. She will most likely be very poorly but they can do wonderful things in SCBU these days so stay positive. Sounds like you have lots of support from your mum and OH too so that good. x x x :hugs::hugs:


Thanks for the reply :)
Its hard to put trust in strangers with your LO but the midwifes and doctors have been fab! 
Yeah my mum and OH have been amazing

thanks again xxx


----------



## corrie anne

Dont think about having her now, think about having her later. The more you worry, the more stressed out you will be. I am praying that your little one stays in longer but,28 weeks, is pretty good stage to be born early. I havent had one that early but my ob wants me to make it to 28 weeks at least. I just got the shots on the 12th and 13th of the month. I was in the hospital for 4 days for ptl and was also on the horrible horrible drip. Were you dilating any? i wouldnt start worrying until you are dilating b/c you can have contractions and not dilate. Thats the difference between preterm labor and preterm contractions. Preterm labor has you progress in dilation. And another thing, it is great you are having a girl b/c girls do so much better preterm than boys do.


----------



## alibaba24

Didnt want to read and run hopefully bub will stay put a while longer :hugs:

xx


----------



## seekingbaby#1

I hope she stays in much longer. My son was born at 28w6d and only weighed 1lb 13oz. He's still in the nicu but is doing great, he's 3lb 5oz!!! Breathing on his own, and hasn't had any complications (so far). The nurses/doctors are great at taking care of preemies. I wish you all the best. I also had steriod shots before I had my son and they make a huge difference.


----------



## Gabrielle

I will pray that your baby girl stays put for as long as possible!:) ?...if your waters have ruptured how come they have sent you home? ....usually if your have ruptured your water you must stay untill baby is born due to PTL, and fetal distress and infection. 

My water broke at 24 weeks and I was put on strict bedrest in the hospital, only up to the bathroom. I made it to 30 weeks exactly.

I will continue to pray for you and your baby and if she does come, she will do wonderful. They are AMAZING in the NICU!:) hugs...I know this isn't easy.


----------



## Gabrielle

Do you know the medication that you were put on to stop contractions? Are you feeling any type of them now? I had magneisum a few times in the hospital and then sent home on Procardia, and terbutaline.

It worries me that your home with leaking fluids and just having an infection and PTL.......I'm sure they are doing what they need to though. Glad your getting scans. Please get checked if you feel the slightest change in your body.


----------



## bumps_a_daisy

I havent had any more 'gushing' since monday and was told my cervix had closed :S Im on bed rest at home.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi darlin'. I totally sympathise with you my love - I had a 24weeker, and spent 10days trying desperately to stay pregnant with her.

All I can say is that, at 28 wks your baby has a very good chance of making it with minimal problems. We were told that if I could make it to 28wks we would be laughing - unfortunately we didn't :( Daughter still survived tho, and is now a fit and healthy 5yr old. 

Remember as well, that mother nature is a marvelous thing. Your baby being in distress before birth can actually be a positive thing. Your body produces a hormone which matures her lungs really quickly in preperation for a premature birth. My daughter was hanging by her neck from my cervix for 2 days before being born - though dangerous at the time, it helped her body mature for life outside the womb. 

You seem to have settled down a bit now love, and there is every chance you can go to term. I have known some ladies be fully dilated, waters gone at 24wks and still make it with plenty of rest. Take things easy, try to relax in the knowledge that you have at least made it to 28wks and you may well make the distance.

Good luck hun xxx


----------



## Marleysgirl

hi there, my baby was pronounced "imminent" at 28 weeks so I received the two steroid jabs (I agree - ouch!) and then scanned every two days. Andrew was brought out by c/section at 29+1wks, with IUGR he weighed just 1lb 6oz. He spent the next 11 weeks in NICU but with no complications, and came home just two days after his original due date.

Please try not to stress, look on it as getting to meet your baby early :hugs:


----------



## Olivias_mum

My story is very much like marleysgirl, I had the steroid jabs due to PE/abnormal CTGs/Fetal distress and scanned 3 times a day. Olivia was born by emergancy section at 29+1, stayed on NICU for 9 weeks exactly and is now home :) 28 weeks is a big milestone!x


----------



## bumpsmum

hope your little girl can hang in a while longer for you xx


----------



## Laura2919

corrie anne said:


> Dont think about having her now, think about having her later. The more you worry, the more stressed out you will be. I am praying that your little one stays in longer but,*28 weeks, is pretty good stage to be born early.* I havent had one that early but my ob wants me to make it to 28 weeks at least. I just got the shots on the 12th and 13th of the month. I was in the hospital for 4 days for ptl and was also on the horrible horrible drip. Were you dilating any? i wouldnt start worrying until you are dilating b/c you can have contractions and not dilate. Thats the difference between preterm labor and preterm contractions. Preterm labor has you progress in dilation. And another thing, it is great you are having a girl b/c girls do so much better preterm than boys do.

Its a milestone they want you to get to but its not technically a 'good' stage to be. 

I had pretty much a similar experience to you. 

I was taken into hospital at 29 weeks due to tightenings, they kept me overnight and then sent me home the following morning (Saturday), Sunday I was back, this time in labour and in agony. They gave me a steroid injection and put me on an IV drip to stop my labour and transferred me to a hospital with a grade 3 neonatal unit (thats for babies born under 30 weeks, in my area) I was transferred to the hospital I and my partner were both born in. 

My labour stopped on the sunday night but they kept me in for a few days and Wednesday they were just signing my discharge papers when it came back! This time worse, I was already 3cm dilated. This time they decided they werent going to stop my labour and I had to just go with the 'flow' as the nurse said! 
The consultant came and scanned me to make sure baby A was head down which she was and Baby B was also head down. He explained that and his exact words were 'when a baby this gestation wants to come out there is usually a good reason, they have a better chance of survival out here than they do in there if they were to stay' I never ever forget it because he was right. 
Had I of gone home my babies would have died! I had an infection which led to septacaemia which we only noticed when the tips of my fingers turned black! I called for my mum who called the midwife and within 30 minutes I was taken to theatre and put to sleep. I had an emergency c section under general anaesthetic and 2.5ltr blood transfusion! 

My babies were born weighing 3lb10oz and 3lb5oz. Excellent weights for that gestation and very very lucky indeed.. 

There is no way on this earth any of us can prepare for a NeoNatal unit when we first walk in. 

I was completely shocked, these tiny babies, some with machines breathing for them, some with tubes and drips and wires! But I can honestly say each and every nurse, doctor, unit are worth their weight in gold and more. 

They care so well for the babies and the parents too. 

I do hope this dont scare you its just my story and my view. 

We are all here if you need to talk or need advice. 

Hope baby stays in a few more weeks. every day is another day your baby will be stronger, and the steroid injections are amazing they really do work! xx


----------



## Tilly1101

Hi there :)
My waters broke at 19wks and i spent the following 8 weeks sitting still!!!, scans 3 times a week and blood tests twice a week. My twin pregnancy had been complicated from the start and they didn't give me very good percentages of having a baby at all. 
I am now sitting at home writing this with my healthy son on my lap who has been home for 5 days now and is coming up for 3months old on sat (corrected age 39+2)
He was born at 27+5, weighed just 2lbs 10oz and we spent just under 3 months in nicu and scbu.
So if you do end up having your baby early they will be cared for in the best possible way and so will you.

We were given the chance to visit nicu (neonatal intensive care unit) before i gave birth and we found it really helpful, it gave us an insight of what to expect, so if you havn't done that see if you can it makes it much less scary.

Hope this fills you with a bit of hope :) I'm here if you ever need a chat :)
Stay positive, relax and try not to worry, it all helps baby :)


----------



## katy1310

Hi

First of all I just wanted to say I'm really sorry you are having to go through all of this. It's a very stressful time for you.

i found out at my 25 week check that I had suspected pre eclampsia and had to have daily monitoring - scans, blood tests, blood pressure etc. First we were told they hoped I would get to 30 weeks then they thought maybe just 10 days and in the end our gorgeous little Sophie was born at exactly 27 weeks by emergency c section. 

She is doing absolutely fine in the neonatal unit - she is now 2 weeks and one day old and has been breathing on her own most of the time and is now up to 5.5ml of breastmilk every hour.

It's amazing what they can do for babies who are born early. I was terrified at the thought of Sophie coming at 30 weeks never mind 27 but she is honestly doing so well. I had the steroid injections too, and a couple of days after that when we had a scan, the sonographer said Sophie was practising for using her lungs - we could see the movements.

We were told that the steroid injections make a huge difference.

I hope your baby doesn't come early, but in case she does I just wanted to let you know our positive outcome! Good luck....xx


----------

